# TS3660 vs TS3650



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the difference(s) with the Ridgid TS3660 and TS3650? I saw an add on CL last night for a TS3650 new in the never open box for $300.00. So of course I'm meeting the guy this evening to buy it from him. I know it's a great saw but I was just wondering if there's any diference in the two? He's also throwing in a new in the box Frued dado set. This stuff was his dads and he passed away in may so thats the reasoning for the cheap prices.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

There are two basic differences between those two models, the first is that the 3660 has been beefed up a little in the leg area of the stand and the second is in the way the saw is packaged. The 3650 used to come in two boxes and the 3660 only comes in one. Other than those two differences they are the same saw. That's a great price for a new in box 3650, just make sure you get both boxes as box 2 of 2 contains the fence and rail system.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is the 3660

This table saw counts with the Herc-U-Lift mobile base that provides easy transportation with a single push of its pedal, such convenience you won't find easily in other table saws. Also, its powerful 1-1/2 HP TEFC (Totally Enclosed Fan Cooled) induction motor that keeps dust and debris out of motor for extended life


Rugged and precise rip fence design with micro-adjust 36-in rip capacity for ripping wider material.
Cast iron table extensions with clamping surface allows jigs and featherborads to be clamped in lace easily.
Tool-free blade guard. Up front controls for easier access.
40 Tooth carbide blade for fast ripping and smooth crosscuts. Ind-I-Cut alignment disc.
MFG Model # : TS3660
MFG Part # : TS3660
Here is the 3650
Toolless blade guard can be easily removed or replaced. 40 tooth carbide blade for fast ripping and smooth crosscuts. IND-I-CUT Alignment Disc accurately aligns cut line with blade. New rip fence design with micro-adjust 36 Ft.' rip capacity for ripping wider material. Up front controls for easier access. Herc-U-Lift Mobile Base for easy transportation. TEFC (Totally Enclosed Fan Cooled) Motor keeps dust and debris out of motor to extend life. Cast iron extensions with clamping surface allows jigs and featherboards to be clamped in place easily.


Toolless blade clamp can be easily removed or replaced
40 tooth carbide blade for fast ripping and smooth crosscuts
IND-I-Cut Alignment disc-accurately aligns cut line with blade
New rip fence design with micro-adjust 36 Ft.' rip capacity for ripping wider material
Up front controls for easier access
Herc-U-Lift Mobile base for easy transportation
TEFC (Totally Enclosed Fan Cooled) motor keeps dust and debris out of motor to extend life
Cast iron extensions with clamping surface allows jigs and featherboards to be clamped in place easily
MFG Brand Name : RIDGID
MFG Model # : TS3650
MFG Part # : TS3650


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

oops.. sorry!


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

So other than some beefier legs and different packaging I can expect pretty much the same saw as the TS3660? Does anyone happen to know when they quit manufacturing the TS3650?


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I believe they quit making the 3650 a few months ago. Maybe February ish?


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

ok great and thanks.


----------

